# 3 mile bridge, how is it



## jbb1994 (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm new to the forum. I have never been fishing by the 3 mile bridge and always see quite a few boats there. Do you know how well that area is and if it is worth trying it this weekend.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Alot of people are catching bullreds right now. I went there last sat. night and lost two. Plenty of white trout to be caught as well. Search the inshore reports and you'll find what you need.


----------



## jbb1994 (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Forgot to mention bait. I use a 4'' gulp on any jighead.Some guys have seen surface commotion at the lights too. Watch out for that.


----------



## ladyfisher101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Caught a few nice redfish a couple weeks ago. Tried twice last week w/ no luck, unless of course you count those little sea roaches aka pinfish. Think I may go to Bob Sykes since the Spanish are doing so well again. Killed them last year out there....can't wait to one day buy a boat. Being a poor college girl isn't easy, but after grad school IT IS ON! :bowdown


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Ladyfisher, a boat will increase your chances of catching fish which equals a lot more enjoyment. I just wish I could get a few more good days when I'm down so I can take mine out. This past March, I only splashed it once and then had to stay in the intercostal as it was way to rough in the bay. Keep saving and dreaming it will happen.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey you may be out there by now...but just in case try trolling stretch 25's (5-6 mph up and down the bridge)you'll catch bull reds and if you are lucky, likeus, you'llhook into some massive Jack Cravelles. Have fun.


----------

